# How long after a missed period did you still test negative? Or: HELP I'M GOING INSANE! :P



## bjorker

EDIT 05/27: This was my original post a few months ago which I'll leave intact, and the answer to my original questions SEEMS to have been that I had a chemical pregnancy. At 4 days past my period (which is normally like clockwork, 28 days exactly), I finally got it, but it was way heavy & full of clots.







My period the month after that was completely normal. Now I'm overdue for my next one! And I feel "it" again-- something in there. I should have gotten it almost 5 days ago. I finally willed myself to test again (which was just hard after the fiasco a few months ago...) and it was negative. I don't understand why this is happening again. Could it be something else? I'm so confused...

=== Original Post:

Gosh, I don't even know where to start. I feel like I'm going crazy.

With dd, I knew immediately I was preggers. The feeling was like no other. I have that feeling again now. I have all kinds of pregnancy symptoms now, including things I basically NEVER have had at any other time (heartburn, etc). I was _sure_ that I was pregnant before I even missed my period, but even the early tests were showing up neg.

My period is like clockwork, so when it didn't show on Wednesday, that should have just cinched the deal, but I still can't get a positive. I looked into the most sensitive tests I could buy in the store and tried that, and nothing. Realistically (especially after typing this out!) I know that I just need to be patient, but it's really bothering me.

Any personal stories about a delayed positive? (or, geez, something else that would be doing this to me besides pregnancy?). I've never TTC, and wasn't now, so I don't know all the lingo and couldn't say when I ovulated, but my period should have definitely been here by Weds.

Any other reason why it wouldn't show up on a test? I keep going over all the what-ifs, like ectopic pregnancy or that there's already something wrong with it, or something.







I am definitely pretty hurty, most of the time. Kind of crampish, but a little bit sharper. It feels really low, a lot of the time. In my lower back and butt, even.

Anything?







I just feel like I NEED to know wtf is going on. Like, yesterday.


----------



## kalamos23

You should probably go in for a blood test - some ladies don't test positive because their bodies are efficent at metabilizing HCG and so it doesn't show up in the urine for a long time. The only other thing that I can think of that mimics pregnancy is a luteal cyst which would need to be ruled out.


----------



## bjorker

Thank-you. If this keeps up much longer, I will have no choice but to go in to the dr, in order to save my sanity.









I tested again this morning, and still negative. I still feel pregnant. Still a way overdue period.

Anybody else? Personal stories?


----------



## mamacatsbaby

I posted in this thread earlier. My friend and her MW are thinking she had been carrying twins and one of them passed. I hope you figure out what's going on one way or another. I would definitely be all over the place in your shoes *hug*. Two eggs being fertilized and one not making it happens more than people think.


----------



## brittloup

Get a blood test asap!!! I actually had all the same symptoms and thought for sure that I was pregnant. (I was going through fertility treatments at the time) I ended up having to get 3 blood tests!!!! All were negative! After an ultrasound at RE's office we found out that I had a cyst. I ended up with Progesterone Withdrawl and had to take Progesterone supplements to have a period. I finally had a period 50 after missed period. I seriously think that the cyst had a lot to do with it! Especially since I was making a super amount of estrogen.


----------



## LoveChild421

I'm going through the same exact thing! I'm going to go to the clinic for a pregnancy test tomorrow.

I wonder if drinking a lot of of water will affect the results of pregnancy tests by diluting the HcG? I am a big water drinker and also exercise regularly so have a pretty good metabolism so I don't know if maybe that's why I have been getting neg.s?

If it was a cyst how long do I have to wait for my period to start?


----------



## Draupadi

With ds, I went 4 weeks after a missed period before I got a bfp.
I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## penquinmom

With DD #1 I tested negative for a week after AF was due. I too was very regular, and had been doing fertility treatment, so I had a good idea of my OV date too.... Good luck!!


----------



## bjorker

Thanks everyone.
I don't want to scare anyone in the same boat, but I think I (sort of) have my answer now. Pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy.







I passed some awful clots today, etc. Don't know why it never showed up on the test, but I figure it was likely not viable from the get-go. There was definitely something there, though - of that I am sure.

This is REALLY not the answer that I wanted.


----------



## QuiteLikeRain

*hug*


----------



## bjorker

Bumping due to my edit. Does anyone have any insight to this? Could something else be wrong with me?







:


----------



## eirual

I think I may be in the same boat....I'm here on day 54 of my cycle with no answers. Tests have been negative, so I think I'm left with the options that it's either a cyst or my thyroid throwing my cycle off. I went for blood work 2 days ago and have yet to get a call back.

You ask about your diet, but what is it like? Are you a vegetarian by chance?


----------



## bjorker

I'm not a vegetarian but the only meat I eat is chicken, and it tends to be pretty infrequently. I have to eat gluten free and I usually eat pretty simple foods. Fruits, veggies, rice, rice noodles, black beans, chips and salsa, yoghurt and some cheeses, nuts... and I tend to graze on and off throughout the day.

The very day my period was due I did go to a party and eat a bunch of food that I wouldn't normally eat, but it seems like that would be too late to affect anything that wildly. I've never been affected any of those things that they say can throw off a period-- stress, exercise, diet, whatever. It's always 28 days on the dot.

Anyway, thanks for responding, let me know how it goes with you!!!


----------



## delightedbutterfly

WOW I'm in a similar place. I had a miscarriage in Feb and bled on & off for 2 months, had a normal period in april... missed my period in may but had one somewhat positive test out of four but by somewhat I mean i read it after the time... and a 0 on my beta HCG...

but I'm now a month late & have CRAZY pregnancy symptoms...

What is worrying me though is that in 15 years I have NEVER missed a period except when pregnant. Even after birth I got my period back at 6 & 3 weeks respectively even with exclusive breastfeeding.

But I can't be pregnant with a 0 on HCG can I? (2 weeks "late")


----------



## beccabus

Wow....this seems to be a common issue we all have! I'm in the midst of this right now. I even got a blood test and that came back negative. I'm now 18 dpo and a week late for AF. Did a HPT yesterday and got BFN....

It seems like a cyst might be the problem, although the Dr. said it may still be too early to test for either a HPT or blood test...somehow that doesn't seem right...

Not much help, I'm sorry!


----------



## honeybee

I've been driving myself crazy feeling pg when the tests say negative. I'm pp, though, and haven't even gotten AF yet, so it's really hard to tell what's going on. At least I know I'm not the only one obsessing about this.


----------



## Neuromancer

This was just the thread I needed to find. I've missed two periods even though I'm on the BCP (we haven't started TTC yet) and normally cycle like clockwork. Last month I tested and was negative. This month I'm waiting another day or two to see if I completely miss my period or if it ends up coming late. I guess if I get another negative I should go in to see a doctor. I didn't realize it could be related to a cyst.

Thanks for the information and sharing of stories!


----------



## eirual

The only reason I ask about diet is if by chance you're consuming a fair amound of soy. I was a vegetarian for 13 years and did the soy milk and veggie burgers and tofu bit and eventually it really messed with my thyroid. Processed soy the way it's consumed in north america (i.e. un-fermented) can do a number on your hormones, especially estrogen.

As a vegetarian with thyroid issues I avoided soy at all costs, now as I've begun to eat meat my thryoid's been trowing me curve balls ever since. I can't help but feel that I may be getting significant amounts of soy through the animal feed my food's been getting....it's scary just how EVERYWHERE it is.








:....sorry.


----------



## bjorker

Wow, thanks for sharing all your stories, everyone. I'm sorry others are going through this but it does help a lot to hear about it.

As for soy, I don't eat much of it at all, no. In fact I can't think of anything I eat with a soy product in it (though I know it can be sneaky... but I'm pretty sure I'd know!). Thanks, though. I _have_ been suspicious of thyroid problems in the past (despite the fact that my period was always regular), but had a blood test that came back normal. I only did the one basic test though, I know there are others. Shrug.

I'm trying really hard to relax and not get worked up about this like I did last time, but it's really hard.







Anyway, feel free to keep on checking in, you guys... I'm very curious to know how it goes for all of you.









I just don't get it. This never happens. And now it's happened twice...


----------



## FertileMertel

I was always a 28 day cycle girl since I was 11. You could make a calendar by my period! My cycles started to get off just a little then all of a sudden I was 7-10 days off. I was sure I had to be prego but the test kept saying negative. Sure enough, I got my period. Like you mine was clotty and heavy. This irregularity concerned me so I went to my obgyn. She told me it could just be that I was getting older (I was just turning 31). This didn't sit well with me. I had a history of endometriosis (which was very hard to get a dr to diagnose me in the first palce due to my reg. cycle). I was also not getting pregnant which was cake with my first child. Finally, I had surgery again this April (a year later from my Dr's visit) and I had tremendous amounts of endometriosis, some even completely covering an ovary.

My advice is to set up an appt with your obgyn and discuss the possibilities. You could have more going on than you think. Your doctor may decide to do an u/s or laproscopy that could help pinpoint what's going on.

Good Luck!


----------



## bjorker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FertileMertel* 
My advice is to set up an appt with your obgyn and discuss the possibilities. You could have more going on than you think. Your doctor may decide to do an u/s or laproscopy that could help pinpoint what's going on.

Good Luck!









Thanks for your input!







I appreciate it. I'm thinking that I might try to make an appt next week.


----------



## bjorker

Ugh, I'm over 8 days late now. I feel it a lot, and it downright hurts a lot of the time. I'm calling in the morning tomorrow to make an appointment. It just really doesn't feel 'right' to me... hopefully I'm wrong and it's nothing.


----------



## FertileMertel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjorker* 
Ugh, I'm over 8 days late now. I feel it a lot, and it downright hurts a lot of the time. I'm calling in the morning tomorrow to make an appointment. It just really doesn't feel 'right' to me... hopefully I'm wrong and it's nothing.









Take care and let us know what the doc says.


----------

